# Fast Furiuos 3 Mustang



## greis (Sep 20, 2005)

Another Fast Furious 3 model. The Mustang with Rb26 engine.
The kit is from AMT with wheels from Ukranian manufacturer.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome back! How do you get the mirror like gloss in your paint! It's really deep!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

awesome build.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Wow, what a car........ I like this green color with the white stripes.....


----------



## a793aa (Dec 29, 2021)

Nice paint job.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Beautiful job and a gorgeous Stang...*


*In the movie, I never cared for the Nissan engine they slapped in it though...*


----------



## StefanG (10 mo ago)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Excellent paint job. It´s really hard to get the stripe edges sharp and clean, so thumbs up. Did you give it a clear coat in the end?
The wheels are hot! I guess I know that supplier. Have to check him out later. Did the wheels come with those cool disc brakes?


----------



## Bloodnok (9 mo ago)

Just gorgeous. I'm an avid fan of 1950s/60s Ford Thunderbirds and Mustangs and that is beautifully executed and detailed. Like the others, I'd love details of how you achieved that paint finish.


----------

